# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  De pil, korte menstruatie..

## Sab31

Hallo allemaal,

Omdat dit mij nooit eerder gebeurd is, toch maar even geregistreerd.
Hier mijn vraag/verhaal. 
Ik slik al járen de pil, zeker al 13 jaar. Tussendoor op advies van de huisarts een paar keer gewisseld van pil en nu al een jaar of 5 de Diane35, ook wegens wat hormonale klachten.
Mijn stopweek begint op donderdag en de dinsdag erop wordt ik ongesteld, tot zondag ongeveer. De donderdag tijdens mijn menstruatie begin ik weer met slikken.
Deze week echter, had ik op dinsdag ongesteld moeten worden, maar uiteindelijk pas woensdagavond een vaag spoor van mijn menstruatie. 
Donderdag (gisteren) wel een dag ongesteld geweest, maar qua 'hoeveelheid' niet echt wat ik gewend ben: een stuk minder. 'Savonds wel weer gewoon begonnen met de pil.
Vandaag zo goed als geen spoor van menstruatie en ik gok dat het ook niet meer gaat komen dit weekend. 

Afgelopen maandag echter, begonnen zoals normaal mijn 'klachten': Hoofdpijn, wat vaker naar het toilet, kramp in mijn buik/eierstokken. Die klachten heb ik altijd en ook op het moment dat ik dit schrijf, maar het feit dat mijn menstruatie nu zo weinig/kort is, vind ik vreemd, juist omdat dit me nog nooit eerder overkomen is. 
Mijn laatste seksuele contact dateert van een week of 5 geleden en daarna ben ik wél normaal ongesteld geworden, zoals ik het gewend ben. 
Daarvoor en daarna ben ik de pil niet vergeten (ik ga daar erg secuur mee om) en ben ik niet ziek geweest. 

Iemand advies of goede raad?
Bedankt vast!

----------


## Sab31

Als aanvulling wil ik nog opmerken dat ik de afgelopen anderhalf jaar de pil regelmatig 2 maanden heb doorgeslikt: 2 maanden pil, 1 week ongesteld. Sinds november 2011 slik ik de pil gewoon zoals het 'hoort': 1 maand pil, stopweek, etc.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sab31,

Soms gebeuren dit soort dingen gewoon. Zeker wanneer je de pil slikt. Naarmate je ouder wordt veranderd de menstruatie sowieso. De ene keer zul je wat zwaarder en langer ongesteld zijn dan de andere keer. Omdat je zelf al aangeeft steeds 2 maanden achter elkaar geslikt te hebben en nu gewoon iedere maand stopt kan dit ook een reden zijn waarom de menstruatie lichter is (je lichaam is het tenslotte gewend om 2 maanden 'op te sparen'). Je geeft zelf aan altijd erg secuur te zijn met de pil, en zwangerschap is dan zo goed als uit te sluiten. Wanneer je zekerheid wilt hebben kun je altijd even een testje doen!

----------

